# Ostrich



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I tend to stick my head in the sand 
I decided a while ago that I more than likely wouldn't ever have Bunni bred for the simple reason of knowing all the issues breeders deal with. It ain't for me. BUT.....I keep putting off having her spayed because I just cannot stand the thought of it. I know there are studies about the health benefits but i can't get the thought out of my head that it is just putting her through surgery and pain for no reason. She's such a happy hoppy fun girl I don't want to do it 
sigh
Any wise words?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dawna, my Hav-a-niece Lucy was never spay because my SIL felt the same way. Just a month ago at 6 years old she had to go in for an emergency spay/histerectomy. I am sorry I am not sure of the details. But she had a severe infection. What could have had been a routine spay turned into a costly, dangerous emergency operation. She is fine now, but thought this may help you come to terms.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I put off having Jackson neutered for a while for very silly reasons . . . he looks so cute all studly, it will hurt him, it's not natural, what if we want to breed him (No!), it's too soon (No!) and it doesn't fit my schedule. Then, I began thinking about the fact that he didn't mark or lift his leg, and since he was a big time "humper," I would be really mad if we either had an accidental mating or he smelled a bitch in heat. 

I know it's probably harder on the female, but it certainly won't change her from being a happy girl. Others with females can offer better words of wisdom, but I share your feelings (and yet I knew it was best to do the "dirty deed.")

Oh, and at first when I saw this thread, I thought, OMG, is someone feeding their Hav ostrich?? LOL


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

HA...mine do get buffalo from time to time.....ostrich might be the next big thing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought someone was making ostrich jerky too!

Dawna- I have heard both sides of the argument and think of how they apply to human women as well. My mother had to have a full hysterectomy at 32 since her uterus was a tumor ground and it could lead too further complications. But I know she went thru a lot of hormone issues, etc. But without having that done, it would likely lead to cancer. I know dogs are different but I think there are some of the same arguments from vets, naturalist, etc.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Missy and Amanda...something to consider for sure


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill feeds Tess Ostrich!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dawna~ I still regret (10 years later) not having our Sheltie spayed. She ended up w/mammary cancer which quickly spread to her lungs. I can't get over hearing the vet tell me, "If she'd been spayed, she may not have gotten this." I'll always feel guilty for not having it done.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

oh gosh Leslie. crap. I have to call my vet and talk to him today.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

15 years ago, my vet told me that a female that isn't bred has a much higher chance of developing breast/mammary cancer. We had an Elkhound that wasn't spayed until later years because she was a show dog, but we never intended to breed her. We did get her spayed later, but she did develop mammary cancer. The vet told us it was probably related to her being unspayed/unbred for those years.

I didn't want to say anything to be frightening, and I don't know this for a fact, but since Leslie was told the same thing, I'd better mention it too, for you to check out more fully. I'd hate to not say anything, and have it be true, and cause problems later.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri said:


> 15 years ago, my vet told me that a female that isn't bred has a much higher chance of developing breast/mammary cancer. We had an Elkhound that wasn't spayed until later years because she was a show dog, but we never intended to breed her. We did get her spayed later, but she did develop mammary cancer. *The vet told us it was probably related to her being unspayed/unbred for those years.*
> 
> I didn't want to say anything to be frightening, and I don't know this for a fact, but since Leslie was told the same thing, I'd better mention it too, for you to check out more fully. I'd hate to not say anything, and have it be true, and cause problems later.


Exactly what we were told, Sheri.

Dawna~ Talk to your vet about the pros, cons and myths.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

UGH. sigh.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How old is she? I think I waited to late to get Cricket fixed (9 mos.) because now she marks everything. I wish I had gotten it done right at 6 mos...may have avoided that problem.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bunni was 2 in November. I hadn't ever planned on spaying her She is started on her championship points, but I just don't like showing. Sorry, just don't. ...I had always planned to breed her after finishing her championship her testing at 2...but too many 'breeder' issues are always popping up here, and in the show world, etc. I just won't deal with that. So, it is just now that I've seriously had to start thinking about the whole spay deal.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs Dawna I know what ever you decide to do will be the right thing for you and Bunni.

Is anyone going to the reproduction seminar at the National and do you think this may be something that will come up?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to the seminar. I wish someone else was going!
Dawna, have you thought of having someone else finish her, or does that not appeal to you either? I mean to finish her then co-breed her with someone? I obviously have no idea WTH I'm talking about, I just think from the pictures I've seen, she's always struck me as one of the most beautiful Havanese I've ever seen. Yes, I know that's not a reason to breed, BUT, if a dog is beautiful, and everything else is a terrific reason to breed, and would fit perfectly with someone's dog, then it would be a good reason, right?:blah:
This time I'm not just running off at the mouth, I do think she is absolutely outstandingly beautiful!

Maybe some breeders would have some good input about this.

Beverly


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Beverly,
I'm going to the seminar. Glad to know someone else here is going to it  I agree with you -- Bunni is one of the most striking Havs I seen out there. 

Dawna, 
She's still young. I think when they get to be somewhere 5 is when you have to worry more. How close is she to getting her Championship?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

As far as pain, Pixie was absolutely unphased and bounding around the next morning. Dogs are so amazing.
Oh yeah, and I wanted to add that now they offer laser surgery. Pix didn't have it though.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Beverly, 
I had Bunni with a handler...btw I LOVE the handler I used with both Cru & Bunni she is the BEST...it's just that I hate it the whole time they are away from home. And ya'll know that finishing a championship usually takes some time. My handler says I'm a big weenie. 
If I would get in gear, I could get her finished by meeting the handler at some closer shows, but those are few and far between. When I say close, it's usually at least a couple of hours away, etc. and them sometimes our schedules don't jive, etc. 
Right now it's is nearly impossible for me to be away from our business without weeks of planning. Literally. So....blah, blah, etc. I'm just trying to make a decision one way or the other...After a little research I do think I have a little more time to decide for sure.
ps
Thanks for the compliments on miss Bunni. We love the poo out of her.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Renee. I'm glad you and Beverly are going to the seminar. Maybe y'all will get some good info to share with me


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna, if you aren't going to breed her, please look into info on pyo (I think the full name is pyometra, but the spelling may be wrong). Your vet may have some good info too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are not going to breed her Dawna...I would have her spayed and just make her a wonderful pet.

I am a big advacant for spaying/neutering though...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Dawna, if you aren't going to breed her, please look into info on pyo (I think the full name is pyometra, but the spelling may be wrong). Your vet may have some good info too.


I almost lost my pom to this at about 10 years of age. We had just moved to Corpus and all of us were tired and so was she. Then I noticed a discharge from her and I grabbed her and went flying to the closest vet and into surgery she went. I had never heard of it and had no clue. She flew through surgery and recovered quickly and the vet bet against that. Then on the other hand, my spoo is in good health and went through pure heck with a spay. I feel for you....it's damed if you do and ****ed if you don't.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Any updates on Bunni?


----------

